# Fall Turkey Tags



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Some friends and I bought fall turkey tags, but haven't seen them come in the mail yet. The season starts next Tuesday. Has anyone gotten their fall tags yet?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

No and a friend in NV that bought them hasn't seen them either. They told me they were printed 1 month ago and go back in and get them reprinted. I don't know of a single person 7 that bought tags that has got them in the mail.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you really want to find out that status of them you should be calling the DOW instead of asking on a forum.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Critter said:


> If you really want to find out that status of them you should be calling the DOW instead of asking on a forum.


The DOW is going to say they have been printed and offer to reprint them. Several people I know hasn't received them 4 weeks after they said they would be delivered. I think the DOW never sent them out. This is a perfect post for a forum and helps all who read know that if you have a fall turkey tag and didn't get it in the mail, you are probably not going to get it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If I remember right the tags will come from Nevada and not the DOW.

What are you going to do if it is the night before the season starts? Come onto the forum and ask where the tags are? 

I would just go down to a office and have mine reprinted and put it in my pocket.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, Critter. So helpful! Your answers had a pretty good D-bag tone. It was a simple question...


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

While I realize I could get it reprinted, I also wanted to try to gauge the scope of the problem (ie. was this a potential issue associated with me moving or have none of them arrived). I realize that posting on an online forum will not fix the problem, but thank you for your input.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Just so everyone knows, I called the DWR and apparently there was a large number of tags that were lost somehow in the process. You can either get it re-printed and mailed to you, or you can go into a Regional office and had it re-printed. It sounds like you will need to be proactive to ensure you receive your tag.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

My son didn't receive his Sharptail tags this year either. We had to visit an office and have them printed out. They must be having some systemic issues this year.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I know two people who purchased the tags, and neither have received them yet.

I had to call DNR for my spring tag also, or I likely wouldn't have received it in time....


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I received my fall turkey tag a few weeks ago in the mail. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

Like others have said, if haven't received your tag by now, there was an error and you probably will not receive it in the mail. You can get a free replacement tag at a DWR office, or you can get one at license retailer but they will charge a $10 fee. You can also request a replacement be mailed, but that will take a couple weeks.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I had to come home and check in the place I keep all my tags to make sure, but I did not receive mine either. I appreciate this post as a heads up, as I wouldn't have thought about it until I was getting ready to go hunt probably the next day. 

Thanks for the heads up on this one!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Filled fall turkey tag number one (of three) today.

https://vimeo.com/190404181


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Anybody killed a Utah bird?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

hawglips said:


> Anybody killed a Utah bird?


I had a flock of about 70 birds fly down in front of me opening weekend. The closest ones were at 10 yards. I couldn't resist, and shot a hen.

A couple weeks later, my friend and his wife both got turkeys. She got a young jake as her first kill of any animal, and he shot a pretty nice tom. I still have 3 friends with tags, so there will be some more hunting.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

hawglips said:


> Filled fall turkey tag number one (of three) today.


Don't know how I missed this....great job love that blue head! Got em fired up.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is the picture of my friend and his wife. It was fun to see her harvest her first animal ever.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Eclectic worked one in this morning


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Found one that wanted company today.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/195144322

This will give an idea of what Virginia winter turkey habitat looks like.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Finished 2016 fall turkey season today with a late afternoon UT hunt.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Nice bird Hal. Glad you were able to come here to get a fall bird.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

This was first for me. First fall bird out west. And the first time I ever counted 102 turkeys come in to 25 yds, before I stopped counting because I finally saw a tom and had to focus on getting off the shot.

The VA birds I'm used to hunting in the fall rarely if ever flock up more than 20 birds at a time.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's what he'd been eating










Here's the official full party pic with my "guide" Eclectic.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

That is a great picture! Looks like that bird had found a serious berry patch! 

Your pictures of the easterns makes me excited to try to get out there and get an eastern before too long!


----------



## Eclectic (Jun 9, 2014)

I had decided from the get-go to hold out for an adult tom again this fall/winter season. Firstly, I am ALWAYS nice to girls and would NEVER shoot a hen in Utah (I personally don't think it should be legal to kill a hen in this state with such a fragile turkey population. That having been said, I do not begrudge anyone for shooting a legal hen.), and secondly, to make harvesting a fall turkey a little more challenging.

My first 3 outings afield yielded many hens (mostly adult bachelorettes, interestingly) and a few jakes called within 40 yards of my position, but adult males just didn't seem to be found within the 3 different designated fall boundaries that I had visited.

On the 8th, as I prospected along a small ridge to give me a slightly better vantage point, I heard a tom answer my gobbler yelps. I positioned myself in front of the slow-moving turkeys, and approached them as much as I dare. I sat down on a small log and began to tom-yelp with an occasional half-gobble which coaxed coarse yelps from the small flock of adult males. They, over several minutes, slowly fed in my direction until they had moved within 40 yards of me. I picked out the first fat red head that I could clearly see through the squaw bush and oak brush, then squeezed the trigger.... ;-)


----------



## Eclectic (Jun 9, 2014)

It was nice to have Hawglips drop by for a brief visit while en route to another destination. We only had an evening and a day to hunt, so the plan was to hold out for an adult tom the first evening and then harvest a jake the final day if big boys could not be found.

Glassing and prospecting allowed us to spot a flock moving from feeding areas towards their roost. Roosts are sacred - it's important NEVER to disrupt a roosting area if you want to return to hunt in the same general vicinity at some future date.

We set up where we could in the limited available cover and called sparingly with kee-kees, gobbler yelps and with very occasional hen yelps, as we could see that the approaching flock was mixed. We hoped that an adult tom shared their company, so we glassed individual turkeys in the tall vegetation as the whole flock got closer. When the flock veered out in front of us at 25 yards and continued by us, Hawg began counting turkeys while I videoed. After he counted 102, we spotted a funky-looking, short beard protruding from the breast of one of the larger, darker birds in the rear. One look at his full wing speculum revealed his true identity... just what the Hawg ordered!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for putting me on them Eclectic!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Though minds have switched to LE CC hits, the fall/winter season isn't over yet....

...As evidenced by Craig's nice January tom.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice!

I love all the opportunity We as hunters have these days.

A guy can 'literally' hunt year round in Utah ..


----------

